# Controlador para Acuario



## BlackMark (Dic 23, 2005)

Saludos a los Administradores y Miembros de este Foro. 

Quiero solicitar su ayuda para un proyecto que tengo en mente para mi pecera. 

Hice una base para una lampara hecha con LEDs parecida a esta:
http://img223.echo.cx/img223/5544/led01.jpg
Alimentada con 110V usando alguno de estos esquemas:
http://www.discovercircuits.com/PDF-FILES/NewPDF/acwhiteleds.pdf
Ademas le quero agregar algunas funciones como…

Un Dimmer para el encendido y apagado lento de la lampara, con un periodo de 1/2 min. de duracion para cada grupo de color.
esto para poder apagar de noche solo los LEDs Blancos y que queden encendidos los Azules para un efecto de luz de luna.
todo esto para evitar estresar a los peces con el cambio repentino de iluminacion.
Encontre un diagrama para para hacer un Dimmer con un 555 pero es para lampara de 12V, quiciera saber si lo puedo modificar
para 110V:
http://www.electronics-tutorials.com/devices/555-light-dimmer.htm

3 enchufes de luz con temporizador para conectar una bomba de agua y una de aire, usando este circuito, invirtiendo el relay
para que permanesca cerrado y al presionar un Push Switch, corte la corriente por 10 min. para alimentar a los peces y encienda las
bombas automaticamente:
http://perso.wanadoo.es/chyryes/circuitos/tempoluz.htm

Y esto es como un sueño para mi…    
Un termometro con reloj:
http://perso.wanadoo.es/chyryes/circuitos/termometro.htm

Activacion de lampara y Timer por Tacto:
http://users.otenet.gr/~athsam/touch_switch_control.htm

Agradesco de antemato cualquier ayuda comentario o sugerencia.


----------



## MorbidAngel_ (Dic 23, 2005)

KE BUEN PROYECTO TIENES..... POR LO MISMO DIGO KE LO ARMES TU SOLO PARA KE APRENDAS...
EN LO DEL TERMOMETRO ESTAS MAS KE REGALON PORKE ESTA EL PROGRAMA YA COMPILADO Y LISTO PARA CARGAR EN EL PIC... EL SENSOR LM35 ES UN TANTO DIFICIL DE ENCONTRAR (POR LO MENOS AKI EN CHILE :<) PERO AHI DEBES TOMAR LAS PRECAUCIONES DEBIDAS YA QUE VAS A ESTAR TRABAJANDO CON AGUA... NO SUMERJAS EL CIRCUITO INTEGRADO (LM35, sensor de temperatura en grados C) en el agua al desnudo porque podria dañarse aun aislandole las patitas...

trata de ponerlo dentro de un objeto plastico o envoltorio resistente al agua pero que tenga la capacidad de conducir la temperatura facilmente para que la respuesta del sensor sea rapida...
para que se vea un poco mas moderno en vez de ocupar relees... ocuparia optoacopladores... que duran mas... y previenen los arcos electricos cuando conmutan y abren el circuito por asi decirlo comparado con los reles electromecanicos.... y consumen muucha menos potencia... por lo que te deja para los otros circuitos...

sin duda.. en este proyecto te aconsejo que ocupes un transformador... para ke aisles todo lo que va a estar casi en contacto con tus pececillos de la red electrica...... y ocupa protecciones de fusible de fundido rapido para que no se te kemen todos esos leds ke son bonitos y a veces dificiles de encontrar y hasta caros (por lo menos aki en chile, nuevamente)...

mmm no se ke mas decirte pues..... ojala te funcione y toma las precauciones pertinentes.... no vaya a ser cosa de que algun dia encuentres a tus peces fritos en la pecera :>

chauz!


----------



## BlackMark (Ene 4, 2006)

Y precisamente eso es lo que quiero, hacerlo yo mismo para aprender, simplificar e integrar todo el circuito, un amigo ingeniero me habia comentodo que puedo hacer todas las funciones que quiero con un solo PIC, y usando optoacopladores, Voy a buscar algun link para poder entender que son y como funcionan para poder aplicarlos.

Luego te cuento como me va con mi proyecto.


----------



## racso (Ene 25, 2008)

Hola ¡¡ =) 

También estoy tratando de automatizar mi pecera, para así dedicarme solo a verla, además es un reto personal, me interesa la información q me puedan brindar, estoy iniciando en esto de la electrónica e leído barios tutórales peor este es mi primer proyecto jeje así q jeje tengan un poco de paciencia.

 E conseguido un medidor de PH digital pos si a alguno le interesa.

http://213.97.130.124/phm/phmeter.htm

Saludos y esos lerds se ven chidos e pensado en montarlo en doble fila uno sobre otro, mezclan d  azules y blancos y poner tres lámparas, y conectar estas entre si para controlar con un potenciómetro el brillo de cada color.

. Q opinan? Me dan una mano? jeje  ps de todos modos gracias jeje 

Saludos


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 25, 2008)

Antes que encares el proyecto averigua por la zonda de medicion de PH, no son faciles de conseguir y son caras.

Salvo por la sonda el proyecto es muy bueno y ayuda NO te faltara.

Sugerencia para averiguar por la sonda:
Comercios que endan material para laboratorios
Comercios que vendan materiales quimicos
Comercios que vendan productos para piscinas

Saludos


----------



## racso (Ene 26, 2008)

Hola de nuevo

 Si es posible hacer todo esto con un PIC  me interesa y mucho. También quiero considerar en este proyecto: 
La iluminación (q solas se enciendan y apaguen, q se desvanezcan al encenderse y apagarse, q me permita seguir q lord brille mas el azul o el blanco.).
  Alimentaron automática de los pese (este debe preguntar: cuantos peses son y q tipo, y se debe de confirmar el registro de el pez en efecto nuevo o muerto para calcular la cantidad de comida.).
 La medición del PH  
Alarmas para cada uno de estos. Axial como para el cambio de agua periódico.

Esta información quiero intentar ponerla en una pantalla LCD  si no e posible en una sola,  lo are en barias jeje.

Se q esta difícil, por eso primero quiero informaciónrmarme y practicar, agradezco la ayuda q puedan brindar con temas, sugerencias, etc.

De  antemano gracias y aludos.


----------



## Meta (Jun 26, 2008)

Aquí te puede dar muchas ideas.

http://www.monigot.com/acuarios/controlador/index.php


----------



## jose_flash (Oct 8, 2008)

Hola, tengo la pecerita, no tiene iluminación, le tengo que hacer una ....ajaja pero lo que quiero hacer es darle a un botón y que deje de funcionar el aireador y la depuradora .....eso me interesa y otra cosa es el calentador, se supone que cuando llega a la temperatura marcada deja de calentar.....como lo ven? Me merece la pena hacer un termómetro con dos display?


----------



## ades (Dic 25, 2008)

Perdona lo inexperto ..pero  queria saber como se pone el sensor de temperatura dentro del agua?.....porque se supone que es un integrado    y como se puede poner ...yo igual tengo una pecera y quiero hacerlo yo mismo.

desde ya gracias por tu respuesta


----------



## Chico3001 (Dic 26, 2008)

Envuelvelo en silicon dejando solo el plastico del IC expuesto...


----------



## ades (Ene 3, 2009)

Gracias amigo, muchas gracias , te pasaste.


----------

